# Is there anyway around Hypothyroidism(controlled)



## benroliver (Sep 1, 2016)

Is there anyone currently serving in SF or combat roles that could shed some light on this.  I am extremely frustrated at the moment but I refuse to give up.  I am getting mixed answers from my research.  It seems to me that I should be ok enlisting given that its not Hyper/Uncontrolled but its going to limit me on my MOS opportunities, but I cant find specifics.  Some say its up to MEPs, some say give up, others say they haven't had it cause them any issues ect.... Giving up for me just isn't an option unless they drag me out of meps, even if my service means I am limited to cleaning urinals :-/

The thing is, before I was even diagnosed with it years ago I was still running cross country and fighting.  I always attributed any random fatigue to my body just being tired.  I always trained right through it and maintained a good diet and have never had issues with weight because I stayed disciplined. I walk around 155-160 and would often cut to 135/145 for fights.  I have been on the same strength of Synthroid for years but I am not sure if the severity or lack there of will even matter if I am automatically DQed.

I do know that given the opportunity to prove myself without the medication for lengths of time I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2016)

benroliver said:


> I have been on the same strength of Synthroid for years but I am not sure if the severity or lack there of will even matter if I am automatically DQed.



AR 40-501, para. 2-8.: Current hypothyroidism uncontrolled by medication (244) does not meet the standard.

I don't know how they would work it, but other medicated conditions will usually require 6 months without the meds before they will consider you and that will require paperwork. This won't be a quick fix, if at all, but that's for you and a recruiter to hash out, not the internet. All we can do at this point is tell you what we think about what the recruiter tells you. 40-501's pretty black and white. I wouldn't worry about an MOS until you know if you can even enlist.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 1, 2016)

You are in a quandary.  You could choose to simply stop taking the meds and roll the dice; however, it appears you have already opened Pandora's box by disclosing you have medicinal-controlled hypothyroid.  Anything you do now must be completely aboveboard otherwise you will be appear to fraudulent.

This is definitely between you, your recruiter, and MEPS.  I would NOT give up on it, though.  The other potential issue is the general shrinking of the military and budgetary issues...all branches are turning away people now who a few years ago would have made it.

I say if you are controlled by medicine, drive on.  Otherwise, you will never know.


----------



## benroliver (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the insight Devildoc. I have been controlled for years.  I realize I opened the box, but I feel like it is my responsibility to upfront on issues like this  I can promise this, I will do whatever it takes to be aboveboard.  The only thing I can do is lay it on the line.  I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I gave up.  If I am going to be considered unfit, it cant and wont be for something I can control.


----------



## benroliver (Sep 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> AR 40-501, para. 2-8.: Current hypothyroidism uncontrolled by medication (244) does not meet the standard.
> 
> I don't know how they would work it, but other medicated conditions will usually require 6 months without the meds before they will consider you and that will require paperwork. This won't be a quick fix, if at all, but that's for you and a recruiter to hash out, not the internet. All we can do at this point is tell you what we think about what the recruiter tells you. 40-501's pretty black and white. I wouldn't worry about an MOS until you know if you can even enlist.



Agreed, I will find out more from my recruiter today hopefully.  I did read this from a Navydoc on the Navy boards.

navydoc: January 19, 2015 at 6:21 am Michelle, Simple, well-controlled hypothyroidism is not PDQ. If you had/have a different thyroid condition (Graves, Hashimotos, other thyroiditis), it is potentially PDQ. I see many people on this board claim they are PDQ for hypothyroid. If indeed true, that is one of the rare times I believe a Congressional inquiry can help, because the regulation is very clear that well-controlled hypothyroidism is NOT disqualifying (although you will have to submit records proving that it is well-controlled)

Read more at: Medical Conditions Normally Not Waiverable Page-35

If it comes down to it I will try the Navy as well, the current downsizing is  .  What is even worse is reading these posts on forums from active duty guys using their condition to try get a medical discharge because they don't feel like managing their weight.:wall:


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2016)

benroliver said:


> What is even worse is reading these posts on forums from active duty guys using their condition to try get a medical discharge because they don't feel like managing their weight.:wall:



You will find the absolute best and worst (more of the former than the latter though) of humanity while wearing a uniform. Shitbirds are everywhere, but it feels  more like a personal betrayal when in uniform. Don't let that get to you, they aren't worth your time.


----------



## rockclimber (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm in the same situation as OP. I have well controlled hypothyroidism and desperately want to enlist, ideally with a Rep-63 contract.

My experience has also been that you will hear something different depending on who you ask. I suppose it may really juts come down to who is sitting at MEPS that day and how they're feeling. There seem to be no definitive answers and everything is on a case-by-case basis, especially given the current climate of downsizing. It sucks.

OP, have you been in touch with MEPS at all? I tried calling them directly to ask, but haven't been able to get ahold of anyone yet. 

The fact that my recruiter has pretty much stopped responding to my messages since I sent him an e-mail inquiring about my hypothyroidism doesn't bode well, unfortunately. Who knew that it would be so hard to move an enlistment forward these days


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2016)

rockclimber said:


> Who knew that it would be so hard to move an enlistment forward these days



If recruiters are meeting their numbers their desire to work a bunch of paperwork for a waiver declines accordingly.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 3, 2016)

benroliver said:


> I do know that given the opportunity to prove myself without the medication for lengths of time I would do it in a heartbeat.



Do not do this.  There are a multitude of reasons this is bad mojo.  //medical advice ends


----------



## benroliver (Sep 3, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Do not do this.  There are a multitude of reasons this is bad mojo.  //medical advice ends


I know, I am just so frustrated :wall: I just want a damn chance, all I ask for. /praytorecruitergods:-"


----------



## benroliver (Sep 3, 2016)

rockclimber said:


> OP, have you been in touch with MEPS at all? I tried calling them directly to ask, but haven't been able to get ahold of anyone yet.
> 
> The fact that my recruiter has pretty much stopped responding to my messages since I sent him an e-mail inquiring about my hypothyroidism doesn't bode well, unfortunately. Who knew that it would be so hard to move an enlistment forward these days



MEPS? They are still haggling me about even attempting for the waivers. Originally my issue was the hardware I have in my forearm from a MMA injury.  The surgery was so long ago it took me some time to trace back and find all of the paperwork.  I had gone to an ortho and had them do a full write up, take new x-rays, and give me a good recommendation but the recruiter refused it all.  Several hundred down the drain .  From what I read hypo controlled doesn't even need a waiver, you just need two back to back blood workups within 6 months that show stability. I have not even discussed the thyroid issue yet because we were so hung up on what I thought was going to be an easy waiver for my arm.  Well I finally have everything I need for the arm and I am trying to get back in touch but the recruiter that was originally working with me is on maternity leave lol :wall:


----------



## rockclimber (Sep 26, 2016)

So I had been in touch with the Maryland National Guard about a REP-63 (18x) contract for their SF company. Finally hassled the recruiter long enough for him to follow up with "his superior," and he said no dice. Waivers for hypothyroidism are not being approved at this time ("no chance"). He also said that even if an initial waiver were pushed through at MEPS, it would be impossible to get an airborne physical with a med waiver, thereby disqualifying me from any SOF unit. This SUCKS. 

This recruiter can only speak for the Maryland National Guard at this point in time. However, he said that his best guess is that this would be the case across the board, i.e. that Army Active Duty as well as the other services would have the same policy. 

Just thought I'd update this thread in case anyone else with this condition is doing research and trying to figure things out. If you are, good luck. My next course of action is to e-mail some recruiters from other states that have SF company's, as well as check with the Air National Guard about their PJ enlistment options. It's a slim chance, but who knows.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 26, 2016)

[Q


----------



## rockclimber (Sep 26, 2016)

I just e-mailed literally every other recruiter in the state and incoming answers are ranging from "no way in hell" to "yea this is no problem, just have your documentation." - I think this shows that with specific issues like this, many recruiters aren't sure themselves. In any case, it is important to note that the people making the decision are the guys at MEPS and NOT the recruiters. My sense is that the recruiter will tell you whatever he feels like or think he knows (no offense to recruiters, this is my personal experience).  

As far as MEPS goes, I have no personal experience, but have perused many an internet forum looking for anecdotal evidence. There too it seems like whether or not you are granted a waiver may be based less on formal policies and more on the current recruiting climate (e.g. are they hurting for bodies?) as well as more arbitrary factor, e.g. is the doctor happy today and does he like you.

If you really want it, find a recruiter who is willing to push your paperwork through to MEPS for a med read and see what they say. Their opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 26, 2016)

rockclimber said:


> I just e-mailed literally every other recruiter in the state and incoming answers are ranging from "no way in hell" to "yea this is no problem, just have your documentation." - I think this shows that with specific issues like this, many recruiters aren't sure themselves. *In any case, it is important to note that the people making the decision are the guys at MEPS and NOT the recruiters. My sense is that the recruiter will tell you whatever he feels like or think he know*s (no offense to recruiters, this is my personal experience).
> 
> As far as MEPS goes, I have no personal experience, but have perused many an internet forum looking for anecdotal evidence. There too it seems like whether or not you are granted a waiver may be based less on formal policies and more on the current recruiting climate (e.g. are they hurting for bodies?) as well as more arbitrary factor, e.g. is the doctor happy today and does he like you.
> 
> If you really want it, find a recruiter who is willing to push your paperwork through to MEPS for a med read and see what they say. Their opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2016)

One of the side effects of going off your thyroid meds can be uncontrolled hypertension...  truly a double edged sword....


----------



## benroliver (Sep 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> One of the side effects of going off your thyroid meds can be uncontrolled hypertension...  truly a double edged sword....



So I just wanted to update everyone.  Everything is actually going well with my recruiter, I am just waiting on the waiver for my hardware which shouldn't (cross fingers) be too much to worry about.  My recruiter that I am working with now, Sgt. Wilson,  is confident and I cant thank her enough for the work she has put in the last few weeks. 

I am hoping to go to MEPS soon once I have this hardware waiver.  I know its a long shot but the only thing I can do is be hopeful.  I just feel like I need to take this 1 step at a time.  If I can enlist as a 68W then I will work from there. I don't know if SF would ever give me the opportunity to try out but the best I can do finish my degree(so close!), score well, and stand out in training.  

I know that if I at least do everything in my power but still get denied the opportunity I can hold my head high  .  I have been dreaming about this for years and now that I finally have the opportunity and I am almost through it; I cant hide my excitement lol.  I am just ready to prove myself.


----------



## benroliver (Sep 28, 2016)

Sorry X SF I meant to reply to your post in the one above.  As for not taking the medication, throughout the years there have been long periods where I was not on the medication.  Insurance related, ect... Up to this point at least I am pretty well aware of my bodies reaction to the lower thyroid.  The first few weeks are just irritating, moody, slight fatigue.  After that period I feel pretty normal, just not quite as much energy, but nothing I can't manage if for some reason I didn't have access to meds.  I spent years training, fighting, and running cross country before I ever even knew it was low.

I had just accepted that as my reality. I do understand that it can be very different for others.  My case is pretty mild and has not progressed.  I do not have any weight problems or other issues because I am pretty disciplined.  I never had issues with blood pressure either, but maybe when I get older I will.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 28, 2016)

[Q


----------



## benroliver (Sep 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Did they do labs for TSH when you were first worked up? Have they looked at your TSH recently?



Ya they do. So as an example, a few months back I had not taken my medication for a week or two before I went in for an appointment and the nurse insisted she take my blood anyway and forgot to inform my doc.  Because of this, they increased my dosage for the first time but immediately after taking it I felt like I was getting a racing heart in the mornings.  When I went back in to retest my doc told me that my TSH was low with the new test which was an indication of what I was feeling. They dropped my dose back down to normal and its been fine ever since. 

 It has been a while since I read anything on the different mechanisms so I am not even sure what the exact cause is for mine. I think when they first tested me years ago they had assumed after the first test that it could be Hashimotos but needed to do more tests. I know for sure it isn't a tumor or anything like that  What do you guys think? I could just message my doc on my web portal we have, takes a day or two for him to respond.


----------



## benroliver (Sep 28, 2016)

According to the lab results following the increased dosage my TSH was .080 . Its back to normal now though


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 28, 2016)

[Q


----------



## benroliver (Dec 14, 2016)

Just wanted to update this for anyone seeking information on the topic.  

     So after going through several recruiters I was finally able to get a recruiter to start my enlistment process.  I was told that my Hypothyroid issue would need a waiver and for months I waited so that I could get waivers for both post surgical hardware and Hypothyroidism.  Eventually I was told that I needed to stop taking my thyroid medication for 6 months to prove that I was stable per MEPS.  This had gone against everything I had researched myself but I felt like I wasn't in a position to tell the recruiter what she did or did not know.  I was told that I needed to get a written letter from my physician stating when I was officially starting the 6 month process without it.  My doctor refused to recommend a 6 month discontinuance on the basis that it was dangerous for my health. I was told that I could go a few weeks or even a month before problems would start to arise, but 6 months was simply too long.

    After meeting my physician I went back and spoke to the recruiter and was told there was nothing more she could do for me.  As frustrated as I was I refused to give up and created an account on the  GoArmy website to detail my issues.  I was advised there to seek another recruiter and that the 6 month wait did not seem  appropriate.  We both agreed that Hypothyroidism CONTROLLED by medication is not disqualifying or needing of a waiver per the regs.  It was also made clear that what MEPS would need is documentation showing that the condition was indeed controlled.

   At that point, I called yet another recruiting center and explained my situation.  The Sgt. I spoke to offered to look into it for me and push it up the chain to get some clarity.  Two days later I called him back to see if he had made any progress and we agreed to meet and start my enlistment process all over.  I had not been allowed to take the ASVAB before because they told me I had to wait for the waivers but the new recruiter made me pretest and then scheduled me to take the test. A week later  I scored a 93 AFQT and my GT was 126 which seemed to help my case a bit. I found out that none of my paperwork from before had even been submitted and it seemed like a case where I was pushed aside.  This time my records were sent up for a med review and I will be going to MEPS soon.  

I will update again as soon as the next step is complete


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 14, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 17, 2016)

benroliver said:


> .  I had not been allowed to take the ASVAB before because they told me I had to wait for the waivers but the new recruiter made me pretest and then scheduled me to take the test. A week later  I scored a 93 AFQT and my GT was 126 which seemed to help my case a bit. I found out that none of my paperwork from before had even been submitted and it seemed like a case where I was pushed aside.  This time my records were sent up for a med review and I will be going to MEPS soon.
> 
> I will update again as soon as the next step is complete



Congrats, man. Was just gonna say, you should try to do everything you can to be otherwise exemplary on paper - I had three charges pop up on my live scan that would have potentially barred me from the job I was after. It took some legwork on my end (two months of retrieving letters from district attorneys and police departments exonerating me), but I can't overstate how much easier my enlistment process got after people found out I had kickass test scores and was in shape. Recruiters and commanders were exponentially more willing to go out on a limb for me when I made a good impression on them, be it through a good on-paper presence and having a good attitude, and ultimately I wound up getting memos from both the recruiting Bn CO and the CO of my new unit speaking favorably of me for my suitability review and I got the job. It's not a medical issue, to be sure, but without the support of the people I was working with, it would've been just as disqualifying. So take heart. You already knocked out a great score on the ASVAB, so do whatever you can do to show you're a physical stud, too. Not sure if they'll let you take a 1 1 1 or something, but if they do, take the opportunity and crush it. Getting a GXT from your doctor may help your case. 

And it may not just be changing recruiters til you find the one you need, you may also consider looking for a new doc/endo that's sympathetic to your plight. I would never suggest you do anything to put your health at risk, but finding a doc who's comfortable with a slightly broader definition of healthy, and who is going to take your self-assessment of the severity of your Dx may be worth looking into. But again, please make sure you take care of yourself - there are other jobs in the world if this one doesn't shake out.

Also, when you get to MEPS, there will be multiple docs going through applicants' Hx reviews. This is a total intangible, but you can kind of get a sense of what they'll be like through eye contact, body language, and maybe a spot of small talk as you're going from one station to the next. I'm not saying offer to take everybody out to lunch, but ultimately it will be them approving or denying you, so even good eye contact, a smile, and a respectful nod in the hallway a few hours before your Hx will make your life easier. If it's down to two docs and the one who's been scowling everybody all day calls your name, let the next asshole in line go ahead and wait til you get the friendly doc. 

But for whatever it's worth, I think you've got a kickass attitude and I applaud your efforts and perseverance so far. Best of luck, man.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 19, 2016)

Six-Two said:


> Congrats, man. Was just gonna say, you should try to do everything you can to be otherwise exemplary on paper - I had three charges pop up on my live scan that would have potentially barred me from the job I was after. It took some legwork on my end (two months of retrieving letters from district attorneys and police departments exonerating me), but I can't overstate how much easier my enlistment process got after people found out I had kickass test scores and was in shape. Recruiters and commanders were exponentially more willing to go out on a limb for me when I made a good impression on them, be it through a good on-paper presence and having a good attitude, and ultimately I wound up getting memos from both the recruiting Bn CO and the CO of my new unit speaking favorably of me for my suitability review and I got the job. It's not a medical issue, to be sure, but without the support of the people I was working with, it would've been just as disqualifying. So take heart. You already knocked out a great score on the ASVAB, so do whatever you can do to show you're a physical stud, too. Not sure if they'll let you take a 1 1 1 or something, but if they do, take the opportunity and crush it. Getting a GXT from your doctor may help your case.
> 
> And it may not just be changing recruiters til you find the one you need, you may also consider looking for a new doc/endo that's sympathetic to your plight. I would never suggest you do anything to put your health at risk, but finding a doc who's comfortable with a slightly broader definition of healthy, and who is going to take your self-assessment of the severity of your Dx may be worth looking into. But again, please make sure you take care of yourself - there are other jobs in the world if this one doesn't shake out.
> 
> ...




Appreciate the response man, Advice taken


----------



## benroliver (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok gentlemen I need some grown up advice before I make a stupid decision.  I go into MEPS   Wed/Th and they did not have any 68W slots for me to reserve but they had a 68C with 20 grand attached.  They reserved it because there was only 1 slot remaining.  Now my guess is the practical and "smart" choice is to take it and finish my degree take the free LVN and forget the Hooah   Given my medical history in this thread and the fact that im 31 is it the smarter decision to go 68C because I may never get the chance to go Airborne or drop a packet for Rasp as a 68W? :-/


----------



## benroliver (Feb 6, 2017)

Man this has been a long road and I am so excited but at the same time I am nervous about not making the correct decision:-/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 6, 2017)

68


----------



## benroliver (Feb 6, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> 68C with $20K sounds pretty good. You will be where the bulk of the Army medics are, and doing bedside medical care. There is a Nursing shortage nationwide, and if you decide to leave the military there will be jobs out there for you. Something I would look at is if there is a program that has a pathway to an RN/BSN. You have to like taking care of sick and injured.
> 
> You are correct about the different pathway, but it is not a "bad" choice at all. You never really know what will turn up for you in the military. There are career "broadening" roles, and you can find yourself as an ER or ICU medic. There are other specialties that are open in brick and mortar patient care areas. I'd say take the 68 C, the $20 K, and find your perfect spot in the medical world.
> 
> Let us know how things turn out, and what you decide on. This has been a long road for you and I'm glad you have a pathway defined for you. At the age of 31, you will bring a level of maturity that others may draw from.



Thanks for the reply Red Flag 1, I will update this after I get out on Thursday.  I am not sure if I will be able to sleep in the hotel on Wednesday lol.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 6, 2017)

The clinic is permanently closed.


----------



## benroliver (Feb 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It has been a long difficult road for you. We like to see a guy make it in the military. When you give us feedback, it provides an information flow for others with similar problems. Hang in there, things should go OK. Just keep thinking about the extra $20,000 you'll be getting.



So mini update, I met with my recruiter today before they took me to the hotel. I begged and pleaded and got me a 68W reserved. I told them I would give up my bonus if necessary.  I still get a small one but I signed 4 instead of 6 so I have a few more options, especially since I am not far from my degree. I am feeling good Just have to get through tomorrow.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

T


----------



## benroliver (Feb 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow and let us know how things work out for you.



It is official!! I am now officially a 68W noob and I managed to get the 20k back plus the 3k. So i got 23k bonus with my 4 year contract. I actually ship out in a matter of days to Ft. Jackson  and then Ft. Sam  . I am so happy I cant even begin to explain. Thanks to everyone who has helped me to this point.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2017)

benroliver said:


> It is official!! I am now officially a 68W noob and I managed to get the 20k back plus the 3k. So i got 23k bonus with my 4 year contract. I actually ship out in a matter of days to Ft. Jackson  and then Ft. Sam  . I am so happy I cant even begin to explain. Thanks to everyone who has helped me to this point.



Awesome man!


----------



## benroliver (Feb 10, 2017)

Its almost surreal ... its been quite the journey so far. I cant wait to begin.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## benroliver (Feb 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ALL RIGHT!! You got the MOS, and the $$. I'm really happy to hear you got the 68W and the bucks. Let us know when you get to Ft Sam. With a upload of orders, we can get you vetted. It's been a long road for you, I am really glad this worked out the way it did.



Absolutely


----------



## rockclimber (Apr 6, 2017)

Benroliver, congratulations!

I just wanted to add to this repository of information, since it's probably the most relevant Hypothyroidism thread on any of the SOF boards at this point.

As mentioned, I had written to every recruiter in the state. I got all kinds of answers; some folks rejected me out of hand. To make a long story short, I submitted all my hypothyroidism-related paperwork (which meant getting new notes from doctors that treated me in the past. I asked them to specifically write "Condition is fully controlled by medication" in the note) -- it all got sent up to MEPS for a pre-screen ("can-we") - that came back within a matter of days and I was cleared to go to MEPS.

MEPS went by without a hitch. The doc really didn't seem all that interested in my hypothyroidism at all, just asked what medication I was taking and how I take it (synthyroid, 50mg, daily) -- I got a 111 on the PULHES and was cleared to enlist without requiring any sort of medical waiver. 

So I think the take away is: *If you have hypothyroidism that is controlled by medication, don't be dissuaded from trying to enlist.* Most recruiters have no understanding whatsoever of what it is or how it might affect your enlistment. If anyone tells you it's an automatic disqualifier, don't believe them - it's clearly not. Find one that is willing to submit your paperwork (make sure you have enough paperwork to credibly document your condition) and don't spend too much time worrying about this stuff. From what I could tell the doc was more interested in my duck walk and whether I was circumcised than he was concerned about my hypothyroidism.


----------



## benroliver (May 20, 2017)

Just as a follow up I am now on week 3 of  68W AIT  and I love it, following the dream 1 step at a time. It's been a journey lmfao.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 21, 2017)

.


----------



## Alistair Abrew (Jul 14, 2017)

benroliver said:


> It is official!! I am now officially a 68W noob and I managed to get the 20k back plus the 3k. So i got 23k bonus with my 4 year contract. I actually ship out in a matter of days to Ft. Jackson  and then Ft. Sam  . I am so happy I cant even begin to explain. Thanks to everyone who has helped me to this point.


Hello sir, I also have hypothyroidism and want to join but I've had trouble as well. No recruiters seemed to have an idea about if I could join and I had a med read sent to meps and they disqualified me. My recruiter told me to get a blood test and he sent in the results from that one test. That was over a year ago now and my wife joined the Air Force and I moved with her. I went to my first doctors appointment on base and my doctor, who is a Captain in the Air Force, said I shouldn't have been disqualified and that he also has hypothyroidism himself. I am also determined to get in as it's been my dream since I was a kid and I am going to try again this time with the help of my doctor and hopefully a recruiter who is willing to help. Sorry for the long background info lol. I was just wondering if you were able to take your synthroid in basic or how that worked? I'm glad I found this thread and it has given me hope along with my doctor!
Thank you!


----------



## Alistair Abrew (Jul 14, 2017)

rockclimber said:


> Benroliver, congratulations!
> 
> I just wanted to add to this repository of information, since it's probably the most relevant Hypothyroidism thread on any of the SOF boards at this point.
> 
> ...


Hello sir, I am currently trying to get in as well with hypothyroidism. I was wondering how it went with your synthroid in basic? Did you take yours with you to basic or did they give it to you when you arrive? And also where did you keep it throughout? Any info would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2017)

@Alistair Abrew  FYI, you just responded to two guys who haven't been on the site in over a month; one never returned after his original posts. You may or may not hear from them.


----------



## Alistair Abrew (Jul 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> @Alistair Abrew  FYI, you just responded to two guys who haven't been on the site in over a month; one never returned after his original posts. You may or may not hear from them.


Ah ok thank you. Worth the shot though!


----------



## benroliver (Sep 6, 2017)

Alistair Abrew said:


> Ah ok thank you. Worth the shot though!





Alistair Abrew said:


> Hello sir, I am currently trying to get in as well with hypothyroidism. I was wondering how it went with your synthroid in basic? Did you take yours with you to basic or did they give it to you when you arrive? And also where did you keep it throughout? Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you



Man I apologize for not seeing this. I have not been able to get to the site lately due to AIT, graduation, and PCSing so I apologize. The key for me at Fort Jackson was to visit he sick call at the reception battalion to get the Synthroid prescribed by a military physician. When I moved to my basic training company I showed them the bottle and told them what it was for and they let me hold onto it and be responsible for taking it.


----------



## benroliver (Sep 6, 2017)

AWP said:


> @Alistair Abrew  FYI, you just responded to two guys who haven't been on the site in over a month; one never returned after his original posts. You may or may not hear from them.



I'm here !


----------



## Alistair Abrew (Oct 12, 2017)

benroliver said:


> Man I apologize for not seeing this. I have not been able to get to the site lately due to AIT, graduation, and PCSing so I apologize. The key for me at Fort Jackson was to visit he sick call at the reception battalion to get the Synthroid prescribed by a military physician. When I moved to my basic training company I showed them the bottle and told them what it was for and they let me hold onto it and be responsible for taking it.


No problem thanks for the response! I actually swore in September 14th! Found out my first recruiter never sent my med read and my new one sent it up to meps and got cleared no problem. The doctor cleared me since I had my two normal tests within six months which is what the regs say. Then I went back to my liaison who called up to the surgeon general because they didn’t think I should’ve been cleared. The lady at the surgeon general’s office said I’m good and to bring a 3 month supply of my synthroid to basic. (I’m joining the Air Force) So yeah it was pretty confusing but finally figured it out. Hopefully other people with hypothyroidism find this thread as there’s not really any info online and no one seems to know about it. Appreciate the response and congrats on your graduation!


----------



## benroliver (Dec 13, 2018)

So I figured I would update this again since I lurk here often and it has thousands of views. I started this thread just over 2 years ago as a civillian with a dream and never gave up. I am finally getting my shot at special operations this coming April and I couldn't be more proud. It has taken work, patience, and sacrifice. I would encourage anyone who reads this thread to do your homework and not give up. Read the regs, seek advice from people with experience, work hard, and be patient because nothing worth it is easy.


----------



## AiraM (Apr 30, 2019)

benroliver said:


> So I figured I would update this again since I lurk here often and it has thousands of views. I started this thread just over 2 years ago as a civillian with a dream and never gave up. I am finally getting my shot at special operations this coming April and I couldn't be more proud. It has taken work, patience, and sacrifice. I would encourage anyone who reads this thread to do your homework and not give up. Read the regs, seek advice from people with experience, work hard, and be patient because nothing worth it is easy.


Hello, I know it’s 2019 and you might not read this reply but if you do I just wanted to thank you for all the information regarding joining the military with a thyroid problem. I’m currently going to this process also, I want to join the military but I have gotten denied because I drink medication. My thyroid problem is controlled and i live a normal life. The only branch that gave me a little hope was a navy recruiter he told me to get my medical information and he would submit it to see if I got approved. I’m hoping I have your same luck and I can join.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 30, 2019)

@AiraM 

Please do not post on the forum again until you have written and posted your required introduction post.


----------



## 61J/L (May 7, 2019)

I know it's very late in the history of this post, but great story and glad it turned out well. No need to violate HIPAA, but if comfortable to post in open forum, I am curious what the etiology of the hypothyroidism was for the original poster. As a physician who has been involved in MEPS before (just once and prior to that once as an incoming soldier), I agree that I can't imagine a recruiter really having much insight in what I put in my notes/recs. Happy it turned out well for all here


----------



## benroliver (May 13, 2019)

61J/L said:


> I know it's very late in the history of this post, but great story and glad it turned out well. No need to violate HIPAA, but if comfortable to post in open forum, I am curious what the etiology of the hypothyroidism was for the original poster. As a physician who has been involved in MEPS before (just once and prior to that once as an incoming soldier), I agree that I can't imagine a recruiter really having much insight in what I put in my notes/recs. Happy it turned out well for all here




Sorry for the delay. The original guess was Hashimotos. The biggest concern for myself and the physicians has been stability on the medication.


----------



## shrimpmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi OP! Your thread has really given me hope!! I am trying to enlist in the Air Force, however I have a thyroid issue. My TSH is 5.37 which is high, but my T3 and T4 are within normal range. I found this per the Air Force regs (to join): "Current hypothyroidism unless asymptomatic and demonstrated euthyroid by normal thyroid stimulating hormone testing within the preceding 12 months." I don't know what this means exactly... but I am seeing a doctor on Oct 24th to go over my labs and to see if the doc will diagnose me with anything, and if I will need medication. 

I was about to give up on trying to enlist but then I found your thread.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2019)

Fight. All of you...FIGHT. Maybe it works out, maybe it doesn't, but self-inflicted weakness isn't well received. You define your character, in uniform and out.


----------

